# Sterilization at time of C- Section - provider wants to use 58700



## Cmama12 (Jul 29, 2016)

As is the trend these days, when providers are doing a tubal sterilization - they are removing the entire tube(s), not just ligate.  Our providers want to use 58700 even with a C-Section.

Just wondering if you have experienced this and what your thoughts are?


----------



## Babsss (Aug 8, 2016)

I did not see any CCI edits with the 58700 code.  Have you billed it and gotten anything back?


----------



## Cmama12 (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a separate procedure code and those do not usually come up in CCI edits.  I don't see anyway of justifying it as a separate body system, it's the same incision, etc etc.  The funny thing is I have seen them get paid. But just because they get paid doesn't mean it's correct.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2016)

Use 58611 with a C-section. That is the only code to use when done during the C-section. Modifier 51 is not used with it.


----------

